# You know your a snowboarder when...



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

You know your'e a snowboarder when you look at every pile of snow on the side of he road and think of how you could hit it.

You know you're a snowboarder when you feel more comfortable looking over your shoulder than looking directly ahead.

You know you'r a snowboarder when you have the zip codes of your local resorts in your memory to check on weather forecasts!

You know you're a snowboarder when you get a job that you get every weekend off to snowboard.

You know your'e a snowboarder when you dont think twice about passing a tree covered in bras, & mardi gras beads.

You know your'e a snowboarder when you've actually tried sandboarding on the off season hoping that its something close to the real thing.

You know you're a snowboard when you pass up friday night parties cuase ' you've got snowboarding tomorrow' 

You know your'e a snowboarder when you keep your board in the living room as decoration.

You know you're a snowboarder when you wax your board in he middle of July..( just because)


You know your'e a snowboarder when....on a powder day you somehow come down with the flu and have to call in sick.

You know your'e a snowboarder when you have 5x as many snowboard magazines as you do textbooks in your locker.

You know your'e a snowboarder when you coun't down the days till next season from the previous season...months... days.. hours..minutes and seconds.

You know your'e a snowboarder when you get a 1/2 inch of snow and your riding in you backyard.

You know your'e a snowboarder when you water your lawn enough to make it slick enough to ride down.

You know your'e a snowboarder when everyone in your local boardshop (even the one three hours away) know your name when you walk in the door.


Come up with some more!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

You know I was actually thinking of strapping up my old crappy deck and trying sandboarding, has anyone tried it before? I think it could be interesting.

and I just jacked your thread sorry, but I've been thinking about that sandboarding thing for awile now heh.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

haha first of all i have to say i love this post 
and i have done just about every one of those 

heres some other ones i have done

you know your a snowboarder when you have to get a job at the end of the season to pay off the debt you built up over the snowboard season

you know your a snowboarder when you build a whole terrain park in your yard just so you can ride every possible day 

you know your a snowboarder when you get snow from an ice rink so you can hit a couple boxes in your yard

you know your a snowboarder when you are watching snowboard videos in the middle of the summer because your depressed theres no snowboarding

you know your a snowboarder when you seriously consider buying a $3500 snowmaker

you know your a snowboarder when you build rails and boxes in august because its the only snowboard related thing you can do then

you know your a snowboarder when you try to figure out how to build a tow rope in your yard 

you know your a snowboarder when you continue to go to every possible snowboard event even though your deep in debt from snowboarding

you know your a snowboarder when all you get for your birthday/christmas is snowboard stuff


i could probably think of more but thats good for now


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

You know your a snowboarder when you have tried to snowboard down steps..:thumbsup:

On a side note: If you haven't already tried this...DONT


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

You know you're a snowboarder when you log into this forum three or four times every day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

justdust said:


> You know you're a snowboarder when you log into this forum three or four times every day.


True that. [10char]


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

con3593 said:


> You know your a snowboarder when you have tried to snowboard down steps..:thumbsup:
> 
> On a side note: If you haven't already tried this...DONT


+1.


10kapows


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

You know your a snowboarder when you find yourself in front of the mirror wearing all of your snowboard gear..in the dead of summer


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

You know.......when you wake up at the crack of dawn and drive hours to shred some pow. 

You know.......when you see a slow sign and choose to ollie or bonk it instead of slowing down.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

You know you're a snowboarder... when you adjust life's priorities, making the move to Oregon possible, so you can have access to lift served year round.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

you know your a snowboarder when you have dreams of it snowing in the middle of July.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

you know your a snowboarder when you sit at home in the off season on snowboarding web sites because its all you have left:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

JordanD said:


> You know you're a snowboard when you pass up friday night parties cuase ' you've got snowboarding tomorrow'


what?!?!?!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

nitroboarder22 said:


> You know you're a snowboarder when you are watching snowboard videos in the middle of the summer because you're depressed there's no snowboarding.


You know you*'re* a snowboarder when you can't watch snowboard videos in the off-season because it just hurts too much.

You know you're a snowboarder if you've ever felt unbridled rage towards Burton and their stupid 3D system for not working with your bindings.

You know you're a snowboarder when there's snowboard gear scattered around your apartment even though it's the middle of August. (Shut up, Pacific Northwest jerks whose off-season is only like 1 week long :cheeky4


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You know you're a snowboarder when someone spent all day writing this up and you were actually snowboarding.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

when 6 inches of snow is a reason to skip school/work, but 2 feet on the roads in the mountains will not stop your pow day

you find it difficult to get out of bed at 9 for class and have no problem getting up at 5:30 for boarding


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Willy36 said:


> when 6 inches of snow is a reason to skip school/work, but 2 feet on the roads in the mountains will not stop your pow day
> 
> you find it difficult to get out of bed at 9 for class and have no problem getting up at 5:30 for boarding


those two are good ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

you know you're a snowboarder when you make up a fake uncle with a fake emergency ailment because it's dumping and you need to take off work to hit the mountain. yes...i did...


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> you find it difficult to get out of bed at 9 for class and have no problem getting up at 5:30 for boarding




:laugh: yes. God I hate my 4 hour drive to the slopes, have to leave before 4AM. But totally worth it


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

You know you're a snowboarder when the kids make park features in their icecream and hit it with their spoons. Very Sad.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

You know you're a snowboarder when you know of every posible Isenseven video on youtube.



btw. Isenseven rocks =)


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

you know you're a snowboarder when you consider awd a must on your next car purchase


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> you know you're a snowboarder when you consider awd a must on your next car purchase


you could also be a canadian too though haha


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> you know you're a snowboarder when you consider awd a must on your next car purchase


You know your a snowboarder when you give up the idea of buying a car and instead buy a seasons pass and hitch-hike  (my hill is 20 min away and locals are friendly so this is possible here)


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

desklamp said:


> what?!?!?!!


What's so hard to believe on that one? I will typically just drink less at parties, or smoke some green instead if I'm going boarding tomorrow. This is because I suck at snowboarding hungover/drunk, and don't really enjoy it in that state.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

you know your a colorado snowboarder when you are checking the snow reports in july.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

You know your a snowboarder when...

your parents tell you to save money to pay for college, so you stop spending money on everything except gas and new snowboard equipment/lift tickets.

You drop your winter sport in school and give up the 12 sport athelete thingy right after you get a car so you can go to your mountain after school (night mountain).

You procrastinate homework to chekc the weather for any upcoming storms

when the tempeture gets higher then 65, all you do is moap around the house and bitch all day

at least thats me...:dunno:


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

//NHboarder// said:


> You know your a snowboarder when...
> 
> your parents tell you to save money to pay for college, so you stop spending money on everything except gas and new snowboard equipment/lift tickets.
> 
> ...


Oh man, that's me for sure! Except that f'ing tuition is going up.... but it won't keep me away from the mountains!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Kanilas said:


> Oh man, that's me for sure! Except that f'ing tuition is going up.... but it won't keep me away from the mountains!!


word <10 char>


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

When you spend most of your summer building a park and adding and maintaining trails.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Catman said:


> When you spend most of your summer building a park and adding and maintaining trails.


 I would.... but Tucson, Arizona != snow. I think the last time we got any was about 0.5" almost 4 years ago :laugh:


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

It's true. This past season I passed up so many parties, nights out with the boys, just because I need to wake up at 5:30 to go shred.

I'll add to the list though.

You know you're a snowboarder when you strap in and gear up in the middle of your living room...in the middle of summer just to feel it.

You know you're a snowboarder when you think of ways to make enough money to travel to the other side of the equator to shred in the summer.

You know you're a snowboarder when you're just standing around and doing ollies even without a board.

You know you're a snowboarder when you check yourself out in the mirror and immediately motion a frontside boardslide.

You know you're a snowboarder when your movie collection is 90% shred vids and 10% actual movies.

You know you're a snowboarder when you use your spring gloves to do yardwork.

You know you're a snowboarder when someone comes up to you and says "Whenever I see you, you're always standing in a snowboard stance" (actually happened last week at work)

You know you're a snowboarder when you have a playlist for jibbing and a playlist for bombing.

You know you're a snowboarder when you shop the offseason sales for last year's good stuff.

You know you're a snowboarder when ALL YOU CAN THINK ABOUT IS NEXT SEASON!!!


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh we get the snow! This year we are clearing about 4 acres for the park and pushing out some jump sites and landings. We may even put some snow making equipment out:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Penguin said:


> You know you're a snowboarder when you strap in and gear up in the middle of your living room...in the middle of summer just to feel it.
> 
> 
> You know you're a snowboarder when you're just standing around and doing ollies even without a board.
> ...


I second all of these:laugh:


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

You know your a snowboarder when people give you funny looks because of your fucking gnarly goggle tan


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Catman said:


> Oh we get the snow!




So you're the one taking all the snow......


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I stand outside and have a smoke at the top of a stairway with a rail on each side...does it make me a snowboarder when I have the constant urge to strap on my board, ollie on to it and press my way down (not that I could even with snow LOL)? Or maybe it just makes me a vandalizing punk.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> You know your a snowboarder when people give you funny looks because of your fucking gnarly goggle tan


ha, yea i've had that a couple times


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

you know your a snowboarder when you and your budz start looking for places to rent out for a month during snow season.... in june.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

you know u r a snowboarder when one of your snowboard fingers gets a sprain during english class


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

you know u r a snowboarder when you pack up your sh*t BEFORE work, and change in the bathroom AT work so you can go straight to the hill AFTER work! Happens all the time to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

You know your a snowboarder when your practicing ollying in your living room in the middle of the summer when its 90 deg out with shorts, a t shirt, your boots and board strapped to your feet...

You know your a snowboarder when you get a job and a school schedule that works around snowboarding and thats all you care about....

You know your a snowboarder when your not at the mountain your at all your local snowboard shops just cause you wanna do something that has to do with boarding...

You know your a snowboarder when you cash in all your change and start selling all the shit around your house just to go on a trip...

You know your a snowboarder when people come up to you and say 'you look like a snowboarder...'

You know your a snowboarder when you think people that dont snowboard are out of their mind...

You know your a snowboarder when you drive 4 to 5 hours away and all the people that live up at the mountain know you by first name...

You know your a snowboarder when you wake up at 3 am to go snowboarding and your eyes are wide open and your ready to go....but try to wake up at 9 am for work and its a mission to get out of bed


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

SnoRidr said:


> you know u r a snowboarder when you pack up your sh*t BEFORE work, and change in the bathroom AT work so you can go straight to the hill AFTER work! Happens all the time to me.


I've been considering this.. shredding the park for an hour on the way home from work.

You know when you're a snowboarder when you are smiling driving for hours in traffic from work in a snowstorm because you know you will be shredding the pow tomorrow.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

While the rest of your co-workers are pissing and moaning about the rain all winter, you are happy as a clam because you know it's dumping in the hills.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

CBF reading 5 pages -

- You know your a snowboarder when - your doing presses in your living room 2 months before the season starts
- You know your a 'boarder when you've broken something in you living room doing the above
- you know your a 'boarder when you'll rather spend 2500 than have a summer
- You know your a 'boarder when more than half of your wage goes to lift tickets
- You know your a 'boarder when you spend atleast an hour every day in your garage - tuning your board and waxing
- You know your a boarder when you work up the hill - and still ride on both your days off
- You know your a boarder when you can call every trick in your fav vids before they happen
- You know your a boarder when you convince yourself that 4 hr hike is worth it to ride a blue run early season.

Thats all for now - good thread man


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

There are some good ones on this post...

You know you're a snowboarder when you get pissed that it's cold but hasn't started snowing yet


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

You know you're a snowboarder when you'd rather have a nice board than a nice car.

You go shopping for a pair of new jeans that you desperately need. But come back with a new pair of snowboard trousers.

When you're really tired but the start of a snowboard conversation instantly wakes you up.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

You know your a snowboarder when you almost get beat down by your boating buddies because you can't stop praying for snow in August....


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> You know your a snowboarder when you almost get beat down by your boating buddies because you can't stop praying for snow in August....


Ha, that's a good one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

You know you're a snowboarder when the topic of your drunk dial to a hot girl is all about snowboarding.

You know you're a snowboarder when you'd rather take a Subaru STi over a BMW M3, and you've had the roof rack for it for a whole year before you even got the car.

You know you're a snowboarder when the first thing you downloaded for your iPhone was a weather app, and set it to monitor all the mountains you frequent.

You know you're a snowboarder when you put your snowboarding jacket on to keep you dry when it's raining outside.

You know you're a snowboarder when you imagine the song you're listening to in your car on the way to work as a song in your next snowboarding video.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

You know your a snowboarder when you would rather spend time riding your board than your broad. 

When you and your friends yell snowboard-related things and inside jokes to eachother at school..and everyone looks at you funny

When people run away from you because you start doing a snow dance in the middle of july, dressed in your snowboard wear. 

You sleep with your board
and
You use your goggles as sunglasses in the summer 

u know multiple people that have lost a gf/bf due to snowboarding 

you know your a snowboarder when you break out your boots in october to break them in.. needless to say.. there 2 years old

When u stand in the Gondola line for 30 minutes and are still pumped up for the 3 minute ride down 

when you have dings and scratches on your walls from sliding down the stairs 

when you cant have a realtionship in the winter if they dont know that snowboarding comes before them or at least equal 

when you know that snowboarding is not a hobby but a way of life that they would be lost with out.
__________________
you know your a snowboarder when people piss you off cus they say winter is the worst season ever.

you've converted (or at least tried to convert) skiers to becoming Snowboarders.

it's the one thing in the world that can make you happy no matter what.

no matter what you believe, you still side with global warming.

it's always on your mind.

you ride all day, even if you're laces broke; even if you're sick, even if you just hurt yourself, even if... and u still enjoy the day.
(at least if you're not about to die).


if you're nightmare is that you get a broken leg (or something happens) on the first day of the season, and you can't ride for the year


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

You know you are a snowboarder if you snowboard.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you disregard a potential relationship because they don't snowboard or don't wish to learn.

She has to at least want to snowboard, if not, see ya.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Nivek said:


> If you disregard a potential relationship because they don't snowboard or don't wish to learn.
> 
> She has to at least want to snowboard, if not, see ya.


hehe.:thumbsup:

I miss understood this the first time I read it. Probably because I needed to mentally inject "You know you're a snowboarder when..." in front of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

you know your a snowboarder when you practice tricks in your living room in July
you know your a snowboarder when you try to get every one you know to try it.
you know your a snowboarder when you have a rail professional made for you back yard
you know your a snowboarder when you build a wood drop cuz you have no hill in your yard
you know your a snowboarder when you have go to board shops with no intent on buying anything
you know your a snowboarder when you are the only one praying for snow
you know your a snowboarder when you scope off every rail and ledge you see all year long
you know your a snowboarder when you watch snowboard video for your whole lunch break every day of the week


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

you know your a snowboarder when you are reading this when you should be working (like right now lol)


----------



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a quick comment, then one to add. Why wouldnt you choose an STI over an M3? STI is AWD plus boosted and faster. But...

You know your a snowboarder when the only thing you ask for, for christmas is a plane ticket to colorado.
You know your a snowboarder when all you really want to spend your money on is more gear.
You know your a snowboarder when the first convorsation with your boarding buddies is always about snowboarding, then other things.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

FreshPowder said:


> I have a quick comment, then one to add. Why wouldnt you choose an STI over an M3? STI is AWD plus boosted and faster.


M3 is much faster... it's a 414hp V8 beast compared to the 300hp H4 (factor in drivetrain loss from the AWD platform and the STi is a lot slower stock). and it's an M3. but i'd never take an M3 up to the mountains unless i had a death wish for either myself or the car. STi's AWD, however, is amazing. and i need a car to get me up the mountain. M3 wouldn't do that.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

kyouness said:


> You know you're a snowboarder when you'd rather take a Subaru STi over a BMW M3, and you've had the roof rack for it for a whole year before you even got the car.


:thumbsup:

That's me... except the roof box was the first mod. I would have bought it before but I needed to make sure it would fit.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't think many of these saying apply to you if you're a snowboarder, but rather that you're a person crazed about snowboarding.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

you waxed your boards 3 times since october and already have your gear ready to go out the door and the mountain has another month until its open........
only because its a new board and it needs a good saturated base!
i swear!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

You walk around campus looking for handrails a month before the season.


----------



## CapitaRider (Aug 28, 2009)

JrOd said:


> You walk around campus looking for handrails a month before the season.


Hahaha +1

I'm doing this all around campus and some local high schools


----------



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

kyouness said:


> M3 is much faster... it's a 414hp V8 beast compared to the 300hp H4 (factor in drivetrain loss from the AWD platform and the STi is a lot slower stock). and it's an M3. but i'd never take an M3 up to the mountains unless i had a death wish for either myself or the car. STi's AWD, however, is amazing. and i need a car to get me up the mountain. M3 wouldn't do that.


Okay well until this past year they were 3.2 liter inline-6 which STi beat. I wasnt aware of the new engine(HOLY SHIT!!). lol


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

thAnks guys nw I'm depressed. So stoked for this season.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

You know your a snowboarder when you drink a whole keg and pretend that your snowboarding on top of mates car with a roof rack attached and you strapped into your board


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

Patrollerer said:


> You know your a snowboarder when you drink a whole keg and pretend that your snowboarding on top of mates car with a roof rack attached and you strapped into your board


or is that you know your a lush? haha nice though


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> You know you're a snowboarder when you get pissed that it's cold but hasn't started snowing yet


You know you're a snowboarder when you get pissed that it's been raining for weeks but it's too warm, even up top, to stick.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

You know your a snowboarder when everyone says its going to be a "bad winter" and you get really excited since a bad winter is a good winter for you.

You know your a snowboarder when you've decided to drive 10 hrs one way to go shred for a weekend.

You know your a snowboarder when find yourself reading transworld snowboarding's buyers guide at the beach in the middle of summer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

you know you're a snowboarder when you drive in near-blizzard conditions through 3-4 feet of snow and growing, by yourself, through treacherous canyons, risking getting stuck and maybe dying, just to get to the hill and hit the freshies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

when you get pissed off that its 65 degrees or higher all november so far


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

JrOd said:


> when you get pissed off that its 65 degrees or higher all november so far



Try being in the 80's even hitting 90 once ...... god I hate Arizona.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

MattyB4g63 said:


> Try being in the 80's even hitting 90 once ...... god I hate Arizona.


Damn that sucks a lot


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

You know you're a Snowboarder when you get fired from your job and you think "Great, now I have more time to go ride"

True story btw


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

You know you are a true snowboarder when you can't pay your tuition due to your board pass.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

...when you love winter more than summer, even if it means going back to school/ freezing your toosh off.
...when you see a hill and immediately imagine yourself cork 5-ing that ish in 2 feet of fresh.
...when you sell your body in the offseason in order to pay for your next season pass.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

RallyBowls said:


> ...when you sell your body in the offseason in order to pay for your next season pass.


We can do that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

bakesale said:


> We can do that?


only the truly gifted can


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

RallyBowls said:


> only the truly gifted can


Well I'm fairly gifted i'd say. I just didn't know there women who are willing to pay men for sex existed.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

bakesale said:


> I just didn't know there women who are willing to pay men for sex existed.


Rally never said it was *women* paying.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

bakesale said:


> You know you're a Snowboarder when you get fired from your job and you think "Great, now I have more time to go ride"
> 
> True story btw


LOL at this, Hasn't happened to me but if I did get fired tomorrow, I'd probably take it in stride, pack up my things and move straight to Colorado


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

kyouness said:


> You know you're a snowboarder when the topic of your drunk dial to a hot girl is all about snowboarding.
> 
> You know you're a snowboarder when you'd rather take a Subaru STi over a BMW M3, and you've had the roof rack for it for a whole year before you even got the car.
> 
> ...


Haha, this is all so clutch. You know you're a snowboarder when you can read through pages and pages of this thread and love seeing people stoked just like you :thumbsup:


----------

